# Which Mahler symphonies should I start with and which recordings should I get?



## Nothung (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not by any means inexperienced with classical music, or even German romanticism, but for some reason I've never really given Mahler a fair chance. So give me a couple of your favorite symphonies, and a favorite recording of those symphonies. Thanks!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Read my blog from November: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/434-la-chronique-du-disque.html

I discovered Mahler through the Kubelik set, and I think it may be a good place for you to start. Go for Nos 1 and 4 first, as they are of more manageable length.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kubelík and Bernstein are the big names, or at least Bernstein is, but Kubelík was my introduction to Mahler and I always recommend it.

No. 1 (Kubelík)
No. 2 (Tennstedt)
No. 3 (Bernstein)
No. 4 (Boulez)
No. 7 (Sinopoli)
No. 9 (Karajan)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll recommend Bernstein's set on Sony. Perhaps go for Symphony #2 first, then maybe #3, #7 and #1.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Mahler 2 - Rattle & the CBSO
Mahler 2 - Tennstedt and the LPO

Rattle's version is a bit faster than Tennstedt's and shows how different interpretations can be made of a symphony. It may not be worthwhile owning both, but it's certainly worthwhile listening to both versions. Your library may have the Rattle available for loan.

Mahler's 9th is pretty good - pretty much full on romaticism. I have a Giulini's version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra which isn't bad, although I am pretty certain there must be a more recent version that benefits from new recording techniques out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Any and any.

If I had started with #4, it would have taken a long time to get me to listen to any more Mahler. If I had started with #1, I probably wouldn't have been happy with the other nine. Not at first, anyway.

That's what I think about recommendations. And that's why I recommended any and any. Find out for yourself what you like and what you don't. And then tell us all about it. We like other people's stories almost as much as we like our own!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

1, 4, 5, 2,9, 7, 8


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course, we also like comparing experiences.

Manok says 1, 4, 5, 2, 9, 7, 8.

I had heard bits and pieces for at least a decade, and not liked any of it, before I listened all the way through one symphony.

That one was five, and it was utterly captivating. I don't remember in which order I heard the others, but I favored 6, 7, 5, 2, and 1, in roughly that order. And I never quite cottoned to 3, 4, 8, or 9. Or at least that was true until I heard Gielen's 4 and 9. 4 still thrills me the least, but Gielen's 9 is all ways lovely and delightful. So 9 is now off my "never quite cottoned to" list. 8 I think has some of Mahler's finest moments. But I don't think they are anything but moments.

10 is quite nice, though listening to several different completions in the space of a week was probably not a good idea. At the end of the week, I just didn't care anymore! But hey, it was fun while it was fun.

None of that has anything to do with Mahler, of course....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It looks to me like you approach Mahler from the same angle as I did in the late eighties ("not by any means inexperienced with classical music, or even German romanticism"). I would recommend his fourth as the starting point - that was the one that drew me in, starting a journey that resulted in Mahler being my second favourite composer after Bach. Kubelik is a good choice, although personally I'd opt for the Haitink version with Elly Ameling.

After the 4th, I would suggest the 1st, Das Lied von der Erde, the 5th and the 2nd. By then you should be hooked and explore the rest (the 9th being one of my personal favourites, but not an easy one to tackle early on).

Also, do check out his orchestral song cycles, in particular Kindertotenlieder, Rueckertlieder and Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens - these are among the best ever composed. Fischer-Dieskau would be a good choice here.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd go for #2 first, The Resurrection.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just as a chime-in, I'm with Art Rock. The 4th was my first exposure, and it is classical-based, so it gives a good frame of reference for someone unfamiliar with him. His other recommendations are good also.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> Read my blog from November:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/434-la-chronique-du-disque.html
> 
> I discovered Mahler through the Kubelik set, and I think it may be a good place for you to start. Go for Nos 1 and 4 first, as they are of more manageable length.


Kubelik's 1st was my first Mahler. I enjoyed it, and it didn't mess me up for the rest of the symphonies. If you feel like taking your time, hearing Walter's 1st before continuing will give you a 'kinder and gentler' reading. After that I suggest Abravanel's 4th. The orchestra and interpretation are OK, and Davrath is superb in the final movement. If you're going to survey the symphonies you have to get used to voice parts; you may as well hear the finest first.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

6 Can be accompllished any point after youve talked 2 or 3. . It is one of my personal favorites. I forgot about 3 and 6. Oops.


----------

